# Streetfire Photos



## swimfan

Sorry friends i can not pos the pics, i do all of teh photobucket thing, nating hapen ??

I have the pics i this page..........

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2115466811/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2116227010/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2116227004/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2116226992/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2116227000/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2115466811/in/photostream/


----------



## swimfan




----------



## acckids

That bike is so unconventional with the tube shapes that I like it.


----------



## Magsdad

I gotta say I love my Streetfire. I went out today after seeing this post and have to say I love the ride of the bike. Some say its too stiff, some say its too flexy, I think it fits me right and rides great. This is completely stock except for the Look 206's and the Arione.:thumbsup:


----------



## toonraid

Magsdad said:


> ..... Some say its too stiff, some say its too flexy, ...


Don't know about it being stiff or flexy - it is however blurred! ... must be all the chrismas boozing.


----------



## Magsdad

Sorry, it WAS the Eggnog!

Let's try again!


----------



## brujenn

She was a fast machine 
She kept her motor clean


----------



## swimfan

Exelent whork Magsdad, those pics are greate !!!!


----------



## swimfan

_HOOOOOO!!!!!! Yea i do it, i was making one more chance to post some pic....jajaja, this one i like to it si for track & she is lovely...... what u tink
_


----------



## nocwrench

*Those cranks*

should be pulled off the Streetfire as soon as possible.


----------



## Magsdad

Any particular reason, other than I can tell they are HEAVY?


----------



## nocwrench

Magsdad said:


> Any particular reason, other than I can tell they are HEAVY?


That, and the outboard bearings are specific to that crank. I'd replace the crank before you wear out the bearings.


----------



## Magsdad

The funny part about your post is that I was already going to do that, then decided to take the 105 off and replace it to use on a commuter. I just can't decide on whether to go Campy or SRAM.


----------



## nocwrench

Magsdad said:


> The funny part about your post is that I was already going to do that, then decided to take the 105 off and replace it to use on a commuter. I just can't decide on whether to go Campy or SRAM.


Sram Rival OCT for sure. If you don't HAVE to have carbon cranks this is the only way to go. If you do have to have carbon cranks I'll sell you some cheap and I'll get the Rival OCT's. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## BunnV

Magsdad said:


> Sorry, it WAS the Eggnog!
> 
> Let's try again!


That's a great looking bike :thumbsup: IMO it would look even better if you remove the "Made in Taiwan" sticker on the bottom of the seat tube.


----------



## roadierobsmith

BunnV said:


> That's a great looking bike :thumbsup: IMO it would look even better if you remove the "Made in Taiwan" sticker on the bottom of the seat tube.


These days made in Taiwan actually has a bit more cred than it used to. Especially when compared to made in China, which is everything else. I like the squarish top tube on BMC frames and that skeletal joint. It's a sharp looking bike.


----------



## Magsdad

I agree. Taiwan, Connecticut, wherever, the quality is great. I know swimfan would agree with me on this one, but I think the paint on this bike is some of the best I have ever seen. I clean the bike regularly (anal) and it shines everywhere I go. The paint seems to be thick, deep, and almost "liquid" in its appearance.

I got mine on closeout back in the summer, which replaced a Bianchi 1885. Personally, I like the BMC better, although that might be a fit issue.

BTW, the taiwan sticker is the only sticker on the bike. Everything seems to be paint or the water like decals. There are no ridges, no raised script. Everything is silky smooth. Sorry, I just love my bike!:thumbsup:

Now, I still have to decide on Campy or SRAM to replace the 105.....and swimfan, I LOVE the track bike. My wife would kill me!


----------



## roadierobsmith

I just built up a campy bike after retiring my old steel bike that had Campy Mirage. That was a decent budget group in its day and got tons of use without any problems. All of my friends have Ultegra or Dura Ace bikes, but I love Campy shifting. I have no experience with SRAM road. I have SRAM shifters and derailleurs on my mountain bike and I like those better than Shimano. My new bike has mostly Chorus and a few Centaur carbon parts and the difference is night and day. Chorus feels pretty close to Dura Ace in smoothness. I prefer Campy hoods and the thumb shifter, though. I'm currently looking for a training wheelset and want to go Campy there too. Even the cheap Campy wheels are supposed to be pretty decent. I had Krysrium Elites on the other bike and those were kind of flexy. So I'll sell those with the bike. Maybe I'll end up getting a set of Rol Volant's. You'll like Campy Centaur more than the 105 group you have on there now. That's a great group for the price. I bought my groupo piece meal which is why it's a bit mix and match. You can get Centaur carbon Ultra Torque cranks really cheap right now. I ended up getting Chorus carbon cranks with the older square taper bottom bracket which is being cleared out at Performance with 20% off during Christmas. Together it's only 720 grams, which is less than the Centaur carbon UT setup and comparable to the Chorus carbon. It's not as stiff as the outboard setup but it's good enough for me.


----------



## Magsdad

*A new picture and a lighter bike!*

Just cleaned her up after a ride. I have now made three changes to the bike. One is the Fizik tape, two are the KEO pedals (which replace the PP206s), and the GP4000s 700x25s. Between the three changes, the bike came out a full .82 lbs lighter. I don't remember the exact weight, but the 4000s roll very nicely.

I bought some HUDZ, but they sent the Dura Ace versions, so I might wait until I decide if I will keep the Shimano on the bike. I am itching to replace the seatpost and possibly go to Rival or maybe Centaur. I don't know yet. However, I think she is coming along nicely. You don't see them around here.


----------



## swimfan

She looks greate !!!!! & now i have referense to now how it looks whit red tires..........

Lovely.............


----------



## ohho

Does any one have photos of the streetfire in small? The medium looks small enough already so I was wondering how a real size small would look.

The toptube on the streetfire puts me at a small.

PS Nice photos guys! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Littlewheel

thos bikes are so nice i was wondering if ther are very stiff because i really like a stiffer bike because i mash the petals


----------



## CFBlue

What is your height and inseam?


----------



## Littlewheel

I currently ride a kestrel talon thats a size 56 i just was looking to upgrade frames and wanted to know if BMC's are a stiffer bike


----------



## shabbasuraj

Does anyone have a pic of a streetfire in small, I wish to see how much the top tube slopes downward.


----------



## stunzeed

Here is a small


----------



## swimfan

Hermosaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedworkaddict

*Tech Support????*

brought my new baby home from the LBS and now can't get my pics to upload.

:mad2:


----------



## swimfan

Look tihs lovely thing,,,,,,,,,,,,, ok it´s not complete, i can´t finde complete pic of her, only of his lovely rider ,, seh is beauty to.

MONICA HOLLER


----------



## speedworkaddict

*Shiny New Streetfire!!*

My new Streetfire is complete!!!

Amd thanks swimfan for the pointer on how to post pics...

https://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp63/speedworkaddict/Tahoe024.jpg


----------



## swimfan

speedworkaddict said:


> My new Streetfire is complete!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats,,,, it is beautiful & i love that wheels are greate !!!


----------



## swimfan

Hi now have new pics of the bike, let me now what u think of the new look.


----------



## swimfan

Here are more.


----------



## swimfan

& here is the complete bike.


----------



## speedworkaddict

That's a nice looking ride swimfan! I dunno why ANYONE would buy a bike off a rack after seeing buildups like these.


----------



## swimfan

Thanks speedworkaddict !!!

& i agree whit u, any bike have the potencial for have a good looking end after of litle changes & like magsdad say this model have a greate finish in the paint work & that help very much.


----------



## Infini

Whoops. meant to post at the end of thread - see later post for a bunch of pics


----------



## Infini

08 Streetfire SSX. Size Medium

- FLIT Leticia Wheels
- SRAM Rival
- 3T Bar & Stem
- Fizik Antares


In the box:











With the wheels it came with: 




































































I've already broken both the original seatpost binder bolts from not paying attention and over-tightening when I was taking the seatpost out a lot for traveling with the bike. 












Being previously used to Traditional (round) bend bars, or the old style Anatomical, these bars are a very welcome change. (3T Ergosum, or is it Ergonova?)























I have more recently gotten a set of Zipp 303s and Neuvation C50s,... so I will probably take a few pictures with each set on in the near future. As you can see from that size Small with Carbones, deep wheels look good on this frame!


----------



## BunnV

Infini said:


> 08 Streetfire SSX. Size Medium
> 
> - FLIT Leticia Wheels
> - SRAM Rival
> - 3T Bar & Stem
> - Fizik Antares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from that size Small with Carbones, deep wheels look good on this frame!


I can see that your bike is sweet, and that you take great pictures. That backdrop looks great with the blue/black scheme of your frame. 

Is the angle of your seat correct?


----------



## Infini

BunnV said:


> I can see that your bike is sweet, and that you take great pictures. That backdrop looks great with the blue/black scheme of your frame.
> 
> *Is the angle of your seat correct?*


Thanks. 

For me, yes, the saddle angle feels correct, and is consistent with how my other bikes end up. For most people it wouldn't work too well. 

I should have flattened it out for the pictures though... next time.


----------



## swimfan

BunnV said:


> I can see that your bike is sweet, and that you take great pictures. That backdrop looks great with the blue/black scheme of your frame.


 That was my firsht thought when i see the excellent work whit the pics, well the bike is a greate help for that haha !!! it is beatyful i love it, greate selection of the white in the bar & the sandle, that blue is greate & the shape of this frame it is exelent to make a greta finish whit litle changes in the bike !!!!

I love those levers, i think it will be the next in my streetfire i thought in the rival or force love the complete black carbon finish.

About the angle of the sandle in the next pic, dont care the bike is so beautyfull i dont see 
that before of the coments haha !!! 

Thanks for post your pics & hope u have much funn whit that greate bike.


----------



## swimfan

Talking abought deep wheels, remember her ............











Maybe on her ride.....


----------



## swimfan

*New 2010 streetfire !!!*

Thanks for stop here !!!


----------



## JohnHenry

swimfan said:


> Thanks for stop here !!!


ok. wow. i thought bmc killed the streetfire.

I like the black...very low key.


----------



## Rob2500

*I love my Streetfire to*

This bike really does it for me.Mine is the same as Magdads one except it came with fsa carbon cranks.Nice firm frame feel and ride.Only thing is im not to sure about is the quality of the fulcrum 7 wheels bearings.


----------



## c0d3man

*My SLT01's little Sibling the SSX*

Love riding both of them !!!


View attachment 184781


View attachment 184782


----------



## c0d3man

with the right wheels


----------

